# separating frozen milk??



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Yet another Cream separator question  
Do you HAVE to seperate 3 gallons at a time or can you just do say 1 gallon? And if you do have to do the 3 gallon thing - can you defrost frozen milk, warm it up to body temp and seperate it?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It takes at least a gallon of milk to fill the machine so the cream and milk will flow out of it. Not really, freezing alters the cream and it will not make good butter, though if you only want it for the liquid cream I guess frozen may work.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I have an old seperator so three gallons is easy for me to do at a time. You can seperate any quantity you want especially if you have a smaller seperator. I have tried frozen/thawed milk and it did not seperate very well. 

Marla


----------

